# Split Jaw's Bridge Clamps



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

An example Split Jaw Bridge Clamps Application

I used the Split Jaw Drop In / Lift Out Bridge Clamps for my LGB 4 foot long bridge to connect my under house layout to the outdoors. The bridge is a complete drop-in since it's not practical to be hinged at one end, so two clamp pairs are needed. (The Split Jaw clamps are packaged in pairs.)










For more detailed information, see "Vignette" hosted for me by Greg E. on his Web site, title:
"*Split Jaw Bridge Clamps Installation Example*"


-Ted


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks Ted. Excellent tutorial.

Jerry


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Those are pretty cool, might have a need for them myself. Thanks

Chris


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Very nice write-up on Greg's website.

Knut


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Gentlemen,

Thanks for the feedback; much appreciated,

-Ted


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice write up. Can I ask what made you chose brass over stainless where it goes outdoors.
richard


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

*Oxyidation!*



Dick413 said:


> Nice write up. Can I ask what made you chose brass over stainless where it goes outdoors.
> richard


I use track power. Brass oxidizes more so outdoors and when it does it becomes electrically resistive or insulating, so cleaning is required more often.
Stainless Steel does not suffer from this, so it's easier to maintain. I only have to use a Swiffer from time to time to clean off organic residue.

-Ted


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank's for the answer but that brings up another question why did you not use a stainless steel clamp on the stainless steel track?
thanks for your time
richard


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Richard,

I did/do use Split Jaw stainless steel clamps on all outdoor stainless steel track but for the bridge since Split Jaw only makes brass bridge clamps.

In the regard, I had asked the Split Jaw representative at the Santa Clara, CA LS show if they have or are to make a stainless version of the bridge clamps, and the answer was no.

-Ted


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sorry for the question I did not know that Split Jaw only made the bridge clamps in brass.
Thanks again for the write up.
Richard


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Richard,

No need to be sorry. All questions are welcomed and appreciated. Thank you for asking.

-Ted


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this ! Didn't know the SJ bridge clamps had a ball/spring detent mechanism, very useful.


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

*Split Jaw Bridge Clamp Detent Action*

Victor,

The detent action appears to be by virtue of the ball position height as the foot of the rail passes against it. I don't know what kind of mechanism is used for the spring affect, but in one example I measured about 0.005 inch displaced distance when squeezing against the ball with the dial caliper measuring instrument.

Thank you,
-ted


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The screw is hollow with a spring inside holding the ball.

If you run too much current through this part, the spring loses temper and no longer makes pressure on the ball.

Don't ask me how I know this.

Greg


----------

